
Show HN: A simple python script to make all those GitHub squares green - pharzan
https://github.com/pharzan/fake_commit
======
FahadUddin92
You probably would get banned by Github if you use this script.

~~~
skibz
You will not be banned.

I, and many others, have done this before [1]. There are other examples of
this out in the wild. I only happen to know one of them.

I've even seen some people using the contribution-log (not sure what it's
actually called) to display visual artworks.

1:
[https://github.com/angusshire/greenhat](https://github.com/angusshire/greenhat)

